# Michigan BBQ Cook Off Photos are in!



## Woodman1 (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, we had three groups at the cook-off :

Blackjack BBQ (J.Shively ,Bruce was helping him alot)
Hawgs and Hogs (Dirty Ron Schaefer , Saginaw, Mi)
Northcoast BBQ Society (Me , Uncle Bubba , and Kloset BBQ'r)

Unfortunately, the none of us placed (our ribs were tied for 10th but we lost the tiebreaker! #-o )  Our sausage and brisket were both 17th.There were 61 teams and this was our first attempt so we were buoyed by the results! J. Shively, (who Bruce helped out a great deal) finished 50th out of the group cooking alone on a 42" Gator in his first cook also. We finished 43rd overall. We divide the cooking up :

Me : Ribs, Chicken, Sausage
Uncle Bubba: Pulled Pork / Aesthetics
Kloset : Brisket/ Burnt Ends

Funny thing is, the chicken faired poorly, but both Bubba and I thought it was the strongest entry. We will have to keep studying. All of us are planning on doing the Ohio Smoked Meat Championship in October.
 It was great to meet Bruce, who helped everybody out , and drank my share of the beer (I take my cooking seriously , although I did have some around 3:00 am). I think Bruce and I were up the latest. He crashed out around 5:00 and I was the onliest one to go without sleep! WE had a great time, but got stuck in a wicked bad 200 mile storm on the way home today! Just cleaning out the stuff for a 300 person cook this Friday! Later folks, Woodman

http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowsePhoto ... rt_order=0


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 24, 2005)

The cookoff was a great time!  61 teams from 7 different states and Canada too!  It was a great initiation into big time BBQ competition and very humbling too!  I thought all of our turns in were great.  I really don't understand the results for chicken and pulled pork. Both were great products.

I very much enjoyed meeting Bruce, J. Shively, Dirty Ron and many other characters.

We'll have a much better showing, I hope, in October in Ohio now that we've got one under our belts.

Would like to take a judging class as soon as possible so that I can understand what the judges are looking for.  It should help.

A special thanks to Uncle Bubba for all the great work he did on the turn in trays and making the prouduct look as good as possible.  The man is an artist!  I know our products received a significant boost in the judging because of his efforts.   Thanks, Kevin!

Woody & Bubba, did you noitce that our buddy Moe placed 10th in vegetables on Friday night! How'd he do that?

Woody, I appreciate the apple and cherry wood.  Thanks again!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 24, 2005)

Rock on Dallas!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2005)

Woody, in a cook off of 61 teams, your ribs came in 10th?
You may not realize it, but that is quite an accomplishment.  Those weren't Girl Scouts you were cooking against!  This Bud's for you!
Congrats!

Thanks for all the pics...chicken looked absolutely great to me.  I've heard so many people say that what they thought was their best stuff gets the lowest scores, and vice versa.

When you say Bruce, is that our Bruce B?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 24, 2005)

That would be our Bruce B whom I enjoyed meeting very much and discussing politics with.  Go Hillary, right Bruce! LOL!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah they all look great and looks like you had a blast!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's a few more photo's from Grand Rapids.

http://community.webshots.com/album/403039943


----------

